

Crystallization of the Object Oriented Style - mwyrobek
http://www.314t.com/blog/crystallization-of-the-object-oriented-style/29-03-2011/
Comparison of ideas and goals behind smalltalk and ruby
======
ggchappell
Meta-comment:

At the top is an animated graphic, and the sides are a sketchpad with the pen
always down. While this may be a good article, I have to wonder: do you want
me to read it or not?

Sorry to be so negative, but really, consider just what your blog is _for_.

~~~
mwyrobek
You are absolutely right, that's why we're in the process of creating new
website there, with new design and better readability.

